# MK4 JETTA headliner removal DIY



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

anyone know where i can find one? i'm re-doing my headliner and i cant find a DIY on how to remove it. 
thanks


----------



## merkmiester (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: MK4 JETTA headliner removal DIY (sbuogr)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1312975


----------

